# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Mozete li mi promijeniti korisnicko ime?

## MaKla

Kako nisam znala da je to ono sto se vidi (a nigdje ne pise da stvarno zelite nase ime i prezime), mislila sam de je to potrebno tu napisati.

ALi sad vidim sto je i stvarno ne zelim da mi pise puno ime i prezime.

Mozete li,molim vas, promijeniti me u "mamica"?

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Treba nesto originalnije, mamica je vec zauzeto   :Wink:

----------


## MaKla

Moze onda

"MaKla"?

----------


## anchie76

Done   :Wink:

----------


## Sanjica

A jel mogu i ja? Dugo već razmišljam o tome jer ne volim svoje ime od prvog dana i ne mogu si oprostiti što sam ga ipak stavila. To je moj nadimak iz djetinjstva (koji sam mrzila) ali sam ga ipak stavila jer mi je numerološki sretno. No, fućkaš sretan broj kad se ja ne osjećam dobro s tim imenom. A i živim u malom mjestu pa su me neki već znali pitati dal sam to ja, ide mi to na živce.

Kasnije sam se na jednom drugom forumu ulogirala pod imenom koje mi je super sjelo i baš se dobro osjećam s njim . Sad bih rado i ovdje stavila to ime. Znam da imam tu već dosta postova, ali dala bih kratku obavijest o promjeni da cure znaju da sam sad ja pod tim drugim imenom.

Please, jel može? Valjda sam dala dosta argumenata u moju korist? Jel treba još? :/

----------


## anchie76

> A jel mogu i ja? Dugo već razmišljam o tome jer ne volim svoje ime od prvog dana i ne mogu si oprostiti što sam ga ipak stavila. To je moj nadimak iz djetinjstva (koji sam mrzila) ali sam ga ipak stavila jer mi je numerološki sretno. No, fućkaš sretan broj kad se ja ne osjećam dobro s tim imenom. A i živim u malom mjestu pa su me neki već znali pitati dal sam to ja, ide mi to na živce.
> 
> Kasnije sam se na jednom drugom forumu ulogirala pod imenom koje mi je super sjelo i baš se dobro osjećam s njim . Sad bih rado i ovdje stavila to ime. Znam da imam tu već dosta postova, ali dala bih kratku obavijest o promjeni da cure znaju da sam sad ja pod tim drugim imenom.
> 
> Please, jel može? Valjda sam dala dosta argumenata u moju korist? Jel treba još? :/


Zao mi je - nemere.  Predugo si na forumu i imas previse postova.  U prinicipu se vodimo pravilom da osoba nije registrirana duze od par mjeseci i da nema vise od 20-30 postova.

Ukoliko bi promijenila tebi, sigurno bi mi zamjerili svi oni koje sam odbila jer se ne uklapaju u ovo gore spomenuto pravilo.

Sorry   :Smile:

----------


## Sanjica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## maria71

i ja sam svojevremeno pitala..pa niš od toga

doduše moji su razlozi bili prizemniji,svi znaju koliko mi je godina

----------


## Lu

> doduše moji su razlozi bili prizemniji,svi znaju koliko mi je godina


ja nisam znala i uvijek mi je zvucalo kao neka formula...ali sad i ja znam   :Razz:

----------


## mamma san

> i ja sam svojevremeno pitala..pa niš od toga
> 
> doduše moji su razlozi bili prizemniji,svi znaju koliko mi je godina


71?   :Grin:

----------


## makita

Aha, pa ti imaš 71, ti si baka  :Laughing:  
Puno zgodna i lipa baka, sudeći po nedavnom avataru
i načitana

----------


## anchie76

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i ja sam svojevremeno pitala..pa niš od toga
> 
> doduše moji su razlozi bili prizemniji,svi znaju koliko mi je godina
> 
> 
> 71?


A ja imam 76   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

Pa kaj nemaš?   :Grin:

----------


## Sanjica

Vidiš, ja nikada nisam mislila da ti je to broj godina, uvijek sam to tumačila kao tvoje godište rođenja! :?

----------


## branka1

:Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAA!!!!!!!
 :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> Pa kaj nemaš?


Pa naravno da imam... Sta bi drugo to bilo nego godine   :Grin:

----------


## Foška

kile?

----------


## Sanjica

Ja niš ne kužim, šta je smiješno? :?  :?  :?

----------


## anchie76

> kile?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Foška

> Ja niš ne kužim, šta je smiješno?


  :Taps:  

peru te s ironijom, sarkazmom i sličnim điđama   :Laughing:  
a ti čistog srca   :Heart:

----------


## Mony

E, anchie, ajd, petak je, svi smo opusteni, happy..., aj mi promijeni nick u:
monique 

Zvuci tak fensi   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> E, anchie, ajd, petak je, svi smo opusteni, happy..., aj mi promijeni nick u:
> monique 
> 
> Zvuci tak fensi


Pa da me ubiju svi ovi gore koje sam odbila   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E, anchie, ajd, petak je, svi smo opusteni, happy..., aj mi promijeni nick u:
> monique 
> 
> Zvuci tak fensi  
> 
> 
> Pa da me ubiju svi ovi gore koje sam odbila



Ma, nece....   :Saint:  

Pa svi mogu razumijeti moje razloge trazenja promjene   :Razz:  

Kaj ne, curke   :Grin:

----------


## Sanjica

Ja već stojim u redu...  :Mad:

----------


## Mony

> Ja već stojim u redu...



Evo, bas nisi kolegijalna   :Laughing:

----------


## Foška

:shock: e, koje ste. Pa žena ima troje djece, pa pustite je prek reda

----------


## ms. ivy

fascinantno je kako petkom obavezno jedan topic podivlja i otme se kontroli   :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

> :shock: e, koje ste. Pa žena ima troje djece, pa pustite je prek reda



Al nije ni rekla koji nick hoce.

Sta ak nam se ne svidi, a mi je pustili   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Sanjice, samo da kažem kako je tvoj nick meni prekrasan...
I tako paše na ovaj forum.
I tako paše - tebi!

----------


## Mony

Ooooo, sto smo poetski nastrojeni  8)

----------


## apricot

Šuti!

----------


## Mony

Ne, samo htjedoh reci kako te razumijem, jer i ja sam - poetski raspolozena, mislim  8) 

Zamisli da me svi zovete: monique   :Saint:  

Hej, moniiik.... 

Ahhh.....

----------


## anchie76

> Hej, moniiik.... 
> 
> Ahhh.....



 Ugusih se od smijeha  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:    pogotovo na onaj 'iiiik' dio   :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

> pogotovo na onaj 'iiiik' dio



Pa sta nije poetski  8) 

Jos da apricot da blagoslov kako taj nick pase bas - meni   :Wink:  

i - done deal... 

Ha?
 :Saint:

----------


## anchie76

> Pa sta nije poetski  8) 
> 
> Jos da apricot da blagoslov kako taj nick pase bas - meni   
> 
> i - done deal... 
> 
> Ha?



Stara pukla si ko kokica   :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

Eh, party breakerice...

 :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

monik, pa ti baš jesi francuski tip...

----------


## makita

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Pa sta nije poetski  8) 
> 
> Jos da apricot da blagoslov kako taj nick pase bas - meni   
> 
> i - done deal... 
> ...


 admin pomaže u nevolji
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

> monik, pa ti baš jesi francuski tip...



Jel to blagoslov  :D 

Nego, pazi - trebala si staviti naglasak na _i_  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

ako je naglasak na *iiiii*, onda si ispala iz "Alo, alo"...
A znaš kako to tamo izgleda...

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Stara pukla si ko kokica  
> 
> 
>  admin pomaže u nevolji


Besplatno postavljam dijagnoze   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## makita

> ako je naglasak na *iiiii*, onda si ispala iz "Alo, alo"...
> A znaš kako to tamo izgleda...


  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

ajme, dosta!
admin će nas isprašiti  :/ 

Aaaa, admin je s nama u šteti  8)

----------


## Njojza

je li to neko u zijanu?  :D

----------


## Mony

> ako je naglasak na *iiiii*, onda si ispala iz "Alo, alo"...
> A znaš kako to tamo izgleda...



Uhhhh, Rene....
 :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> je li to neko u zijanu?  :D


Ma, jaštae!
Ču pitanja?!

----------


## Sanjica

Niš mi ne paše, hoću se rastat od nje, ne volim je od prvog dana, glupa numerologija mi je rekla da mi je to sretno ime pa sam mislila da ću zavolit s vremenom...  :Sad:   WRONG!

Nedugo nakon logiranja na Rodi srela sam svoju pravu ljubav... Evo tajne, nek svi znaju:

Ja sam EJLAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!  

I baš je volim, jako i prejako, i obožavam kad me tako zovu....

I umrijet ću od tuge ako mi je ovdje netko uzme....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

jel ejla ona iz spiljskog medvjeda?   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

inače, kužim te kaj se tiče nikova, ja sam tako srasla s lutonjicom (to mi je svugdje i nik i mejl i sve) da sam imala živčani slom kad je moja nećakinja naslovila svoj blog s lutonjica   :Rolling Eyes:   promijenila ga je poslije  :Laughing:

----------


## Njojza

a ja sam njojza i u real life   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

pa i ja, kad se uživo znam s mali milion ljudi s foruma   :Grin:  
pa me po zagrebu zovu : eeeeeej luuuuuuut...

mislim ono, ima dječice koja me znaju samo kao tetu lutonjicu ili tetu lut   :Laughing:  

da ne kažem da moje dijete tviticu zove tviti i skroz se zbuni kad netko izgovori njeno pravo ime

----------


## apricot

kaj tviti ima "pravo" ime?!?!?!

----------


## Sanjica

> jel ejla ona iz spiljskog medvjeda?
> 
> Baš ta. Čak sam jedno vrijeme razmišljala da kćeri dam to ime. Al MM nije toliko načitan pa nije prošlo. 
> 
> Al priznajem da su ti nickovi jako zanimljivi, ima zaista neobičnih priča vezanih uz njih. I čovjek ga zavoli i veže se uz njega, za ne povjerovati.
> 
> Ja priznajem da sam tu fulala, al mislim da se najviše zeznu one koje se nazovu npr.xyzmama, pa onda kad rode drugo dijete ispadne im glupo (vjerojatno) što se zovu po prvom djetetu.
> 
> Najgore mi je kad na TV-u gledam priloge o nečemu što ima veze s Rodom, pa stave facu neke forumašice i njeno pravo ime i prezime, a ja se pojedem jer pojma nemam koja je to forumašica. Trebalo bi se uvijek dodati i forumsko ime. 
> ...

----------


## Sanjica

Isuse, ja ću poluditi dok ne naučim pravilno. Citat je, naravno, samo prva rečenica.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sanjica

> jel ejla ona iz spiljskog medvjeda?


Baš ta. I sad slijedi nastavak gore napisan...

----------


## apricot

Sanjice, kad drugi put vidiš nekoga iz Rode na TV, slobodno otvori topic i pitaj: pomoći ćemo ti da povežeš facu i nick.

----------


## Mamita

meni je dugo trebalo da kad se upoznajem s nekim iz rode ili s foruma kažem svoje pravo ime  :Teletubbies:

----------


## maria71

> fascinantno je kako petkom obavezno jedan topic podivlja i otme se kontroli


also dakle :shock: 

topic je mutirao na 2 strane...

za sve :-imam tj imat ću 36 godina što je STRAŠŠŠŠŠNO

i imam meko i nježno ime koje je u suprotnosti sa pojavom,tako da ime kao nick nije dolazilo u obzir

----------


## ms. ivy

> meni je dugo trebalo da kad se upoznajem s nekim iz rode ili s foruma kažem svoje pravo ime


a ti to radiš?   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

skužila sam da je fakat pretjerivanje predstavljati se s mamita   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

> kaj tviti ima "pravo" ime?!?!?!


MM je bio toliko razočaran kad je skužio da se tweety ne preziva Tweety.....  :Grin:

----------


## Lu

> za sve :-imam tj imat ću 36 godina što je STRAŠŠŠŠŠNO
> 
> i imam meko i nježno ime koje je u suprotnosti sa pojavom,tako da ime kao nick nije dolazilo u obzir


nes ti 36! ko da su to neke godine!  

onda se ne zoves maria?

----------


## maria71

ne.

Maša

----------


## Lu

> Maša


stvarno?? odavno nisam cula to ime. stvarno je njezno.


a ja nisam bas mastovita. meni je nick obicna skracenica od imena. uvijek se divim kako neko smisli nick koji mu super odgovara osobnosti. ja sam sa svojim isto nezadovoljna  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je maša skroz jako i agresivno ime, ali vjerojatno zato što u familiji imamo mašu koja je kao mala imala nadimak maša harambaša   :Grin:   trebam li dalje objašnjavati?

----------


## maria71

> meni je maša skroz jako i agresivno ime, ali vjerojatno zato što u familiji imamo mašu koja je kao mala imala nadimak maša harambaša    trebam li dalje objašnjavati?


  :Heart:  


imaš kavu kad te put nanese u moj šor

----------


## Lu

> maša harambaša


  :Laughing:  

meni skroz njezno i zenstveno. ja sam imala tetu u vrticu koja se tako zvala.

----------


## maria71

eto meni ideje - želim promjenu nicka u *maša harambaša*  :Grin:

----------


## Sanjica

A moj nick je umanjenica mojeg imena, odnosno to je do šesnaeste godine bilo moje pravo ime.

Babica koja je porodila moju mamu voljela si je cugnuti i kad je pitala moju mamu kako ću se zvati mama mi je tepala:"Sanjice, Sanjice" i ona je to upisala. U ono vrijeme se to upisivalo odmah u rodilištu. 

I tako sam odrastala s tim imenom i tako su me baš svi zvali, pa došla škola, učitelji se čudili, pa došao pubertet, dečki mi se smijali i ja sam to svoje ime mrzila sve više.

Onda je u mojoj šesnaestoj godini poginuo moj dvije godine stariji prijatelj i to je bilo strašno šokantno za mene, prvi dodir sa smrću mlade osobe koju sam poznavala. Toliko sam bila potresena da sam počela fantazirati tipa"šta ako ja umrem mlada" i rekla sam mami da mi ni slučajno ne smije na osmrtnici odštampati Sanjica.

I tu je mama pukla, jedan dan mi je na stol bacila papir, već gotov i odštampan sa svim podacima i potpisima nje i tate. Samo je pokazala prazno mjesto i rekla neka upišem sama kako se želim zvati. I tako sam promjenila ime. Danima sam rješenje nosila sa sobom i u školu i svuda i svima koji su mi se usudili reći Sanjica to sam gurala pod nos.

Kad sam si birala nick ovdje mislila sam da sam prerasla tu netrpeljivost prema Sanjici i kako sam tih dana malo jače proučavala numerologiju pa mi to ispalo sretno ime, ja budala napišem tako. Nikada se nisam dobro osjećala s njim i nisam ga zavoljela. I baš duboko žalim zbog toga.

I zato što sam poslije Ejlu jako, jako zavoljela i mislila sam da ću moći i ovdje to biti.

Mislim da bi nam ipak trebali dati jednu šansu za promjenom, mnoge od nas su napravile grešku na početku....

K vragu, ja baš nikad u životu ne mogu dobiti drugu šansu, svaku grešku koju napravim moram s njom živjeti do kraja života, valjda mi je to neka karma da moram tako... :/ 

A mislim da je krajnje glupo da se ponovo registriram sa željenim imenom, a ovo da se ugasi. Ne želim sakriti svoj identitet i početi ispočetka, želim ostati to što jesam, ali i promijeniti ime koje nikako ne volim.

----------


## maria71

nakon ovog lijepog i iskrenog posta mi je neugodno kaj sam cendrala za promjenom nicka  :Embarassed:

----------


## Irchi

> meni je maša skroz jako i agresivno ime


I meni, a mi nemamo niti jednu u familiji  :Grin:  .

----------


## maria71

pa maša kod čehova je bila nekakva  njanjava


po njoj sam dobila i ime

----------


## Dalm@

:Idea:  
A da omogućite curama opciju a la Prince: 

*Novi Nick*
_Formerly known as Stari Nick_

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Meni je Maša baš lijepo ime, ni njakavo, ni agresivno, nego lijepo, dijete mi je bilo 1 mjesec bezimeno i to ime je bilo u kombinaciji.

A da se vratimo na temu i ja sam htjela moliti promjenu nicka. Ne bi veliku promjenu, samo bi skratila *aleksandra70vanja* u *a70v*
Nemam toliko puno postova niti me puno znaju na forumu da bi to sad nekoga zbunjivalo. Ako može...

----------


## Irchi

> pa maša kod čehova je bila nekakva  njanjava
> 
> 
> po njoj sam dobila i ime


Meni osobno je Maša jako lijepo ime, bez obzira što nije njinji,njinji   :Grin:  .

----------


## tinkie winkie

maša harambaša je zaslužilo da stoji barem na mjestu podnicka!!!!

Sanjice, nastaviš li ovako, nakon još 2-3 posta, možda će ti i promijeniti nick! Ako ti što znači, imaš moj glas!

još jednom, maša harambaša je zakon   :Bouncing:

----------


## Lu

> Nemam toliko puno postova niti me puno znaju na forumu da bi to sad nekoga zbunjivalo. Ako može...


ne dolazi u obzir!!  mene bi to izbezumilo, aleksandrovanja tako te ja zovem.  

a za *sanjicu* i ja dajem glas s obzirom da je tako tuzna u vezi tog imena a ima s njim i toliko dugu povijest sastajanja-rastajanja!

*maria71* je previse poznata da bi mjenjala nick...njoj samo dodatak podnick masa harambasa.

----------


## white_musk

> meni je maša skroz jako i agresivno ime, ali vjerojatno zato što u familiji imamo mašu koja je kao mala imala nadimak maša harambaša    trebam li dalje objašnjavati?


  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

Da sam umjesto Lovre rodila kcer zvala bi se Maša.  :Smile:  Od milja bi ju zvali Mašina. 
Da sam mjesto Videka rodila kcer zvala bi se Lara.   :Smile:  
Ako mi cetvrto dijete bude zensko pojma nemam kako ce se zvati.

----------


## ornela_m

> Da sam umjesto Lovre rodila kcer zvala bi se Maša.  Od milja bi ju zvali Mašina. 
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## happy mummy

> Da sam umjesto Lovre rodila kcer zvala bi se Maša.  Od milja bi ju zvali Mašina.


Moja L. se trebala zvati Mariola. Ali MM nije dao ni u ludilu, jer je tvrdio da ce je svi zvati Mariola-karijola
 :Laughing:

----------


## makita

Maša harambaša, stavi u potpis
 :Grin:  


Ja imam kompleks da mi se nick ne izdvaja iz sličnih...
Kad sam ga napisala nisam bila navikla na forume, nisam osijećala koliko je bitan...ta identifikacija-a ovdje sam postala ovisna  :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

> Maša harambaša, stavi u potpis


vrlo rado,ali imam problem

imam i drugu kumu ( posrednu-dala mi je ideju- :Idea:  )

tako da imam sad 2 opcije


maša harambaša i / ili  rospija zbornička domaća

----------


## Sun

UUUU ovaj drugi mi je jači   :Grin:  
rospija domestica vulgaris

----------


## Stijena

ja padrobanac pao s marsa, zanima me što je s onih 500-tinjak zauzetih nickova kojima se nitko ne služi (u popisu članstva s 0 postova), je li to nužno s obzirom da pri registraciji javlja da je nick zauzet pa onda moraš izmišljati neke nickove koji presmiješno zvuče pa se događa da forumaši traže promjenu nicka....?

----------


## anchie76

Bas neki dan sam pobrisala brdo korisnika s 0 postova.

----------


## Sanjica

Blago njima! Oni se sad mogu ponovo registrirati s novim imenom, a ja sam se 500 postova trudila zavoljeti svoje ime i ne ide, nikako ne ide...

I sad kad tražim konačno razvod i kužim da to nije to - ne može. Imam previše postova pa moram biti kažnjena. 

Roda je prvi forum koji sam čitala otkad sam saznala za internet. Prvo sam se tu registrirala kad smo nabavili komp. I napravila početničku pogrešku ne shvaćajući da ispravan odabir imena itekako može utjecati na to kako se čovjek osjeća... To sam saznala tek kad sam komunikaciju proširila na još neke forume, tamo grešku više nisam ponovila!

Ima li šanse da se ovdje kruta pravila malo "humaniziraju"? :?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Svako pravilo treba imat izuzetaka.
Evo ja neću tražiti promjenu, pozivam *mariu71* da se i ona odrekne, da ne bi bilo ako se promjeni *Sanjici* da će to tražiti i drugi i molim admine da daju *Sanjici* mogućnost promjene nicka.

----------


## Stijena

Da, nije fer da ovih par stotina imaju  8)  nickove koje uopće ne koriste, a netko tko u početku možda nije znao koliko će se ovdje zadržati, pa je ispalo da se zakačio jer ovo je ipak najbolji forum, ima nick koji mu nije prirastao srcu.
Moj nick će se mnogima činiti čudnim, ali izabrala sam ga svjesno i sama i ima svoje značenje, ali upravo zbog svoje čudnosti prepoznatljiv je u moru onih "običnih" imena koja vladaju forumima. 
zato *i ja glasam da se sanjici omogući promjena*  (ako to išta ikome znači) ako je njoj to toliko važno i ako želi izabrati nick s kojim će biti prepoznatljivija  :Heart:

----------


## maria71

ja se odričem promjene nicka-imam  svoje potpise   :Grin:  

Nadam se da će sanjica postati ejla

----------


## Sanjica

Hvala cure drage, dirnule ste me onak...  :Heart:  

Makar zauvijek ovdje ostala Sanjica nikada vam ovo neću zaboraviti....  :Love:

----------


## Sanjica

Možda ne mogu promijeniti nick, ali mogu potpis :D !

Kak da ga podebljam? :?

----------


## maria71

pa   ovako   *   potpis* 



i sve to kopiraš u potpis

----------


## Sanjica

:Love:

----------


## Stijena

:D   :Klap:  Sanjica,   :Ups:  , Ejla

----------


## AdioMare

Ja sam si dala nick toga trenutka, u sekundi, tek da se uključim u jednu raspravu i bila bih poslije nestala. Zato i jest nick tako nestalnog imena.
Ali, kako to već biva u romanima i u životu dan za danom .. i ostadoh ja  :Razz:  .
Ali, ne smeta mi nick.
Baš mi je žao kad vidim koliko promjena nicka Sanjici znači. Znam da se moraju poštivati pravila, ali jedna iznimka neće srušiti temelje foruma. Čelni ljudi, ne budite srca kamena!

I ja sam za Ejlu.

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Ja vas molim da mi promjenite ime u Ljubičica,jer mi se ovo omaklo sa prezimenom,tj.nisam skužila gdje šta treba,pa vas molim za promjenu  :Naklon:

----------


## Foška

ha, čuj, mislim da ti je lakše promijeniti prezime - na općinskom sudu prema mjestu prebivališta se preda molba i potrebni dokumenti i to ide...  :Saint:

----------


## Sanjica

Ljubičice, savršeno te razumijemo!  :Kiss:  

I nemoj više ništa pisati jer bi ti se moglo desiti da imaš previše postova...

Ovako još imaš šanse.  :Smile:

----------


## Maja

> meni je maša skroz jako i agresivno ime, ali vjerojatno zato što u familiji imamo mašu koja je kao mala imala nadimak maša harambaša    trebam li dalje objašnjavati?


meni ne   :Grin:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Drage moje puno hvala na podški.A Ejla je baš lijepo ime i ja bih voljela da ti daju to ime.Ejla :D Ejla :D Ejla :D Fras sam dobila kad sam si vidjela prezime,mislim da sam stvarno stvarno  :Nope:  Ah

----------


## Foška

ljubice, ja sam na tvoj nick mislila vidi-vidi, jedna hrabra cura   :Love:  se uključila, ne skriva se kao mi ostale. Sa tvojih (sada) 45 postova mislim da ti je proš'o voz, pardon, vlak:




> U prinicipu se vodimo pravilom da osoba nije registrirana duze od par mjeseci i da nema vise od 20-30 postova.
> 
> Ukoliko bi promijenila tebi, sigurno bi mi zamjerili svi oni koje sam odbila jer se ne uklapaju u ovo gore spomenuto pravilo.
> 
> Sorry

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Ako može dobro,ako ne mogu ja unjet i ostale podatke ,naravno istinite a mislim da sad već svi znaju sve o meni  :Laughing:  Ma baš mi je lijepo i prezime.Kad se pročitaju svi moji postovi znat će cjela nacija i moju krvnu grupu  :Laughing:  Puno pozdrava  :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja vas molim da mi promjenite ime u Ljubičica,jer mi se ovo omaklo sa prezimenom,tj.nisam skužila gdje šta treba,pa vas molim za promjenu





> ha, čuj, mislim da ti je lakše promijeniti prezime - na općinskom sudu prema mjestu prebivališta se preda molba i potrebni dokumenti i to ide...


Buuuuaaaaaa, ha, ha, ha  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Ljubice nema problema tebi moze promjena jer si se registrirala pod imenom i prezimenom (takve stvari mijenjamo automatski jer se puno korisnika zezne prilikom registracije pa navede ime i prezime).  Samo moras nesto originalnije smisliti od Ljubicica jer ih imamo i s hrvatskim slovima i bez hrvatskih slova i sa znakovima i svakakve.  Pogledaj sto bi htjela, vidi jel zauzeto pa mi javi na mail i ja cu ti promjeniti.

----------


## Sanjica

Ajde, stvarno mi je drago zbog Ljubice... :D 

Al svejedno mi nije jasno da se ništa ne može napraviti i za nas ostale nesretnike. 

Netko je ovaj forum stvarao, netko je stvarao i pravila, pravila postoje da bi ih se pridržavalo...

No, isto tako ne može nitko reći da se neko pravilo ne može promijeniti, doraditi...

Ne želim biti iznimka, ne želim se ponovo registrirati sa željenim imenom, želim da se promijeni kruto pravilo za sve članove ovog foruma i da se svakome dozvoli JEDNOM promjena imena (uz npr. opširnije objašnjenje zašto?)!

Ovaj forum bori se za promjene krutih bolničkih pravila, promjene ponašanja prema rodiljama, promjene tvrdo ukorijenjenih predrasuda vezanih za porod, dojenje.... Prepuni smo zahtjeva na sve strane...

Ali OVDJE nešto promijeniti... :?  Tko je vidio mijenjati pravila kad ona postoje tko zna otkad. Jer kad bi se jednoj udovoljilo - sve bi odmah htjele...

Sad više i nije stvar u imenu, sad me više ljute neke druge stvari...

----------


## anchie76

> Ajde, stvarno mi je drago zbog Ljubice... :D 
> 
> Al svejedno mi nije jasno da se ništa ne može napraviti i za nas ostale nesretnike. 
> 
> Netko je ovaj forum stvarao, netko je stvarao i pravila, pravila postoje da bi ih se pridržavalo...
> 
> No, isto tako ne može nitko reći da se neko pravilo ne može promijeniti, doraditi...
> 
> Ne želim biti iznimka, ne želim se ponovo registrirati sa željenim imenom, želim da se promijeni kruto pravilo za sve članove ovog foruma i da se svakome dozvoli JEDNOM promjena imena (uz npr. opširnije objašnjenje zašto?)!
> ...


Zao mi je Sanjice.  Mnoge sam prije tebe odbila, i isto tako su me molile.  Ne bi bilo fer prema njima svima da tebi sad promijenim nick.  Ak bas moras znati, ni ja nisam potpuno zadovoljna sa svojim nickom (i htjela sam ga mijenjati) al eto zaglavila sam s njim   :Laughing:  

I nisu pravila ovdje samo da bi se krsila  :Wink:   Zamisli na sta bi forum licio kad bi recimo 10/15 ljudi (s recimo puuuno postova) promijenilo svoje korisnicko ime.. Poprilican kaos na forumu.

----------


## Sanjica

A nebi li još veći kaos nastao da se sve mi nezadovoljne zainatimo i ponovo registriramo s novim imenom?

Ja te djelomično razumijem, ali neprihvatljivo mi je prihvatiti da je u današnje vrijeme nešta nemoguće? Pa mi smo u našem relativnom kratkom životu promijenili državu i tri valute, sad još malo i četvrtu, a ja trebam vjerovati da se ne može srušiti jedno glupo i rigorozno pravilo jednog od milijuna foruma na ovoj kugli zemaljskoj?

Ak si ti nezadovoljna svojim imenom meni je OK da ga promijeniš. I baš svatko tko se tako osjeća. Može se uvesti obaveza da se u potpisu još neko vrijeme  drži stari nick dok se ljudi ne naviknu. Svakog čuda za tri dana...

Uostalom, ne znam kako vi ostali, ali ja kad čitam postove, mene ne izazove nečije ime na raspravu, već sadržaj koji je ta osoba pisala. Zato se može dogoditi da na jednom mjestu žustro raspravljam s nekom osobom, a na drugom ustanovimo da smo srodne duše...

----------


## anchie76

> A nebi li još veći kaos nastao da se sve mi nezadovoljne zainatimo i ponovo registriramo s novim imenom?


Ne bi nastao kaos jer biste dobile zabranu pristupa forumu (jer je po pravilima ponasanja ZABRANJENO imati vise od jednog profila).





> Ja te djelomično razumijem, ali neprihvatljivo mi je prihvatiti da je u današnje vrijeme nešta nemoguće? Pa mi smo u našem relativnom kratkom životu promijenili državu i tri valute, sad još malo i četvrtu, a ja trebam vjerovati da se ne može srušiti jedno glupo i rigorozno pravilo jednog od milijuna foruma na ovoj kugli zemaljskoj?
> 
> Ak si ti nezadovoljna svojim imenom meni je OK da ga promijeniš. I baš svatko tko se tako osjeća. Može se uvesti obaveza da se u potpisu još neko vrijeme  drži stari nick dok se ljudi ne naviknu. Svakog čuda za tri dana...
> 
> Uostalom, ne znam kako vi ostali, ali ja kad čitam postove, mene ne izazove nečije ime na raspravu, već sadržaj koji je ta osoba pisala. Zato se može dogoditi da na jednom mjestu žustro raspravljam s nekom osobom, a na drugom ustanovimo da smo srodne duše...


Zao mi je.  Pravilo je takvo kakvo je.  Granica negdje mora biti povucena inace bih ja provodila dane mijenjajuci korisnicka imena (ukljucujuci i svoje   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Sanjica

I meni je žao. Osobito zato što me ne može zadovoljiti odgovor koji glasi :"Pravilo je takvo kakvo je."
Zanima me tko je donio to pravilo?
Zatim me zanima tko danas odlučuje o tome koja se to pravila mogu mijenjati, a koja nikako ne mogu?
I nakon toga me zanima čiji je ovo forum? Činimo li ga mi, sitne male ženice, majke koje svakodnevno postaju i pomažu jedna drugoj? 
Ili ga čini neki Big Boss koji sa svime ovime dirigira iz nekog svemirskog broda?

I nikako ne vjerujem da bi po cijele dane mijenjala imena nezadovoljnim članicama koje su fulale sa svojim nickom! To bi se, uostalom, vrlo lako moglo provjeriti prethodnim prijavljivanjem pa bi se odmah vidjelo koliko nas je i razloge zbog čega to želimo.

A za to samo treba malo dobre volje...

Sad uopće nisam ljuta zbog imena. Strahovito sam razočarana krutošću koja ovdje vlada, određenom vrstom strahovlade pred kojom se bespogovorno mora pognuti glava.

A ovdje nas najviše uče da se borimo za svoja prava uvijek i svugdje, da razbijamo nečija druga kruta pravila... :? 

I ne očekujem više nikakav odgovor, ovo sam napisala samo zato da izrazim svoje nezadovljstvo...

----------


## mendula

> A ovdje nas najviše uče da se borimo za svoja prava uvijek i svugdje, da razbijamo nečija druga kruta pravila... :?


Pa ovdje nas uče da se borimo za svoja prava jer to što tražimo ima smisla. Razbijati treba "nečija druga kruta pravila" onda i samo onda kad su besmislena i kontradiktorna sama sebi. Ali ne sva i samo zato jer su pravila.
Mislim da pravila općenito, pa tako i ova forumska, postoje zato da ljudima olakšaju život u zajednici. Pretpostavljam da bi anchie76 ručno morala mijenjati tvoj nick u svakom tvom postu, i to ne bi bio mali posao. Dodaj tome onda opravdane zahtjeve drugih korisnica/ka da i njima isto to napravi, i eto joj posla. Realno gledano, posve suvišnog. Da, mogla bi samo tebi napraviti tu iznimku, i ti bi bila sretna da si, eto, srušila kruto pravilo, i šta onda? Osim koristi tebi, natovatila bi si opravdavanja i objašnjavanja u nedogled. I osim toga - zašto bi to napravila? Jer si ti nezadovoljna? Ha, čuj?! Nekad u životu napravimo grde greške s kojima moramo živjeti, a ova mi se čini prilično nevažna, da prostiš...
Lijepo si se založila, iznijela argumente. Nije prošlo, objasnila ti je zašto i vrijeme je da staneš na loptu i živiš s tim.

----------


## Mamita

> Pretpostavljam da bi anchie76 ručno morala mijenjati tvoj nick u svakom tvom postu, i to ne bi bio mali posao.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
padam, prevrćem se, sori, sori...

----------


## mendula

Šta sad ti oćeš?   :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

mendula, prevrći se i ti s njom...   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> Zanima me tko je donio to pravilo?


Osoblje foruma za dobrobit svih korisnika.




> Zatim me zanima tko danas odlučuje o tome koja se to pravila mogu mijenjati, a koja nikako ne mogu?


Pa neznam tko bas danas odlucuje generalno gledajuci, al na ovom forumu najcesce odlucuje osoblje foruma.  Pa smo tako odlucili da cemo pristati na promjenu pod odredjenim uvjetima.  Ako se ti uvjeti ne zadovoljavaju da onda necemo.  I na taj nacin je svima jasno i bez komplikacija i prigovora "njoj si promjenila a meni neces"





> I nakon toga me zanima čiji je ovo forum?


Ovo je forum Udruge Roda.  Roda je vlasnik i Roda donosi pravila.




> Činimo li ga mi, sitne male ženice, majke koje svakodnevno postaju i pomažu jedna drugoj?


Naravno da ga cinite zajedno s clanovima Rode.




> Ili ga čini neki Big Boss koji sa svime ovime dirigira iz nekog svemirskog broda?


Tko je to "Big Boss"? Roda mozda?  I ak mislis na Rodu, ona definitivno ne dirigira iz svemirskog broda   :Grin:  .  No recimo da je Roda vlasnik ovog svega jer je to Rodin Forum, i Roda je postavila pravila po kojima se na ovom forumu radi.




> I nikako ne vjerujem da bi po cijele dane mijenjala imena nezadovoljnim članicama koje su fulale sa svojim nickom!


Poprilicno sam sigurna da ne bih, no ne zelim riskirati   :Grin:    I da ne moram to raditi, ne zelim se dovesti u situaciju da mi netko prigovara sto joj necu promijeniti nick a drugoj clanici foruma u istoj situaciji sam promijenila.  Zato postoje jasni uvjeti pod kojim se to radi i nema nesporazuma.




> To bi se, uostalom, vrlo lako moglo provjeriti prethodnim prijavljivanjem pa bi se odmah vidjelo koliko nas je i razloge zbog čega to želimo.


Evo ja vec sada znam 3 osobe koje bi to napravile.  Da li cu to napraviti, naravno da necu, jer godinama imaju te nickove.  I dok su mogle promijeniti to nisu ucinile.




> A za to samo treba malo dobre volje...


Nije samo dobra volja potrebna (meni stvarno nije problem napraviti jedan klik), ali zasto bi ti bila drugacija i zasto bih tebi to napravila kad niti jednoj curi do sada nisam?  Kako bi se one trebale osjecati ak bih ja za tebe napravila iznimku?  Sorry, al ne moze, jer ovdje se ne radi samo o tebi nego o svima koje sam prije tebe odbila.




> Sad uopće nisam ljuta zbog imena. Strahovito sam razočarana krutošću koja ovdje vlada, određenom vrstom strahovlade pred kojom se bespogovorno mora pognuti glava.


Kruti smo u nekim stvarima a u nekim nismo.  I to tak uvijek ide.  A sto se strahovlade tice, ja se ne bi slozila s tobom, al dobro, to je tvoje misljenje i postujem ga.




> A ovdje nas najviše uče da se borimo za svoja prava uvijek i svugdje, da razbijamo nečija druga kruta pravila... :?


I to je tvoje pravo da se boris.  Nitko ti ga ne osporava.  Niti sam te usutkala niti obrisala topic.  No isto tako ti govorim da to pravilo postoji s razlogom i da se za sada nece mijenjati.




> I ne očekujem više nikakav odgovor, ovo sam napisala samo zato da izrazim svoje nezadovljstvo...


Svejedno sam i ja osjecala potrebu da ti odgovorim.

----------


## Foška

> Pretpostavljam da bi anchie76 ručno morala mijenjati tvoj nick u svakom tvom postu, i to ne bi bio mali posao.
> 			
> 		
> 
>     
> padam, prevrćem se, sori, sori...


ali, ljudi, žene!!! Trebao bi administrator (ili uvalit to nekom pedantnom i strpljivom studošu za seminarski   :Grin:  ) u tom slučaju pročitat (ili možda može i pretražit po Sanji*? za Sanjici, Sanjicom, Sanjičin, Sanjice...) SVE postove svih članova foruma postane NAKON Sanjičine registracije, 02. 05. 2004. (22:22:19) jer je netko od članova možda, tj. vjerojatno i citirao Sanjicu ili je spomenuo u postu te se taj spomen Sanjičina imena neće automatski u postovima promijenit u Ejlu, oder?   :Razz:  

I još jedan važan osvrt: zar ne bi u slučaju promjene nečijeg nicka udruga Roda, kao vlasnik foruma, bila moralno obvezna službeno uputit googleu zahtjev za brisanjem svih spremljenih sadržaja s rodinog foruma iz njihove privremene memorije jer i se i na taj način može javnost dovesti u nedoumicu i navesti na krivi put    :Rolling Eyes:  

A da se vratim na moju prvu, PRVU misao koju sam i uputila Sanjici preko PP, pa evo još jednom i javno:
*"vidiš meni se Sanjica baš jako sviđa. I nema mi nikakve negativne konotacije, ali apsolutno nikakve".*

----------


## mendula

Pa da, viš koliko posla   :Raspa:  
A ne ona tamo Mamita... odmah se prevrće na prvu loptu ... mnda...  :Ups:

----------


## Stijena

anchie, svaka ti čast   :Naklon:  , čvrst stav, kratko, sažeto, razumljivo i što je najvažnije, argumentirano (a iziskivalo je, vjerujem, i dosta vremena), nakon ovoga na sanjičinom mjestu bih i ja odustala

----------


## AdioMare

Slažem se s Foškom kad kaže da je Sanjica slatko.
Ako baš želi, smijemo li mi Sanjicu oslovljavati sa "Ejla" kad ju susretnemo na topicu?
A Sanjica, maaaala Sanja, baš mi je to guba. I baš je.

----------


## maria71

Stijena,zašto bi Sanjica odustala ?  I sam admin joj ne ukida to pravo?

Admin je elaborirao svoje stavove,a Ejla (Sanjica )  ima pravo misliti    i tražiti svoje.

To što ja smatram da je moje traženje promjene nicka djetinjasto i nedovoljno argumentirano u usporedbi sa Sanjičinim,to je moje mišljenje.


Sanjica može  tražiti da joj se obriše account i otići s foruma,

a može ostati Sanjica i čekat izmjenu ili pravila ili izmjenu admina, i ponovo predložiti promjenu nicka.

----------


## Stijena

ma ne zapravo, nisam mislila da sanjica odustane, predaleko je otišla i sad bi to stvarno bilo bez veze, samo sam željela naglasiti da me se stvarno dojmio anchiein post, ipak morate priznati da si je žena dala truda, netko bi te samo tako odj...., pa si ti misli zašto ti neću promijeniti nick, ne može i točka... a time je ujedno ipak dala do znanja da se ne radi o strahovladi (bar se meni čini tako)
a sanjica, go, go, go, samo naprijed, imaš našu punu podršku

----------


## Mamita

Foška   :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Nije stvar u tome da li je *Sanjica* slatko nama ili nije, nego kako se ona osjeća s tim nickom.
Meni je osobno bezveze kada odrasla žena ima ime u deminutivu.
Zašto da joj se ne napiše *Ejla ex Sanjica*, svi znaju tko je, a ona sretna (valjda)?

----------


## AdioMare

> Nije stvar u tome da li je *Sanjica* slatko nama ili nije, nego kako se ona osjeća s tim nickom.


Jasno da nije stvar u tome. Ali ako ne ide (a ne ide) možemo se malo našaliti i pokušati ju utješiti kad joj je toliko važno.



> Meni je osobno bezveze kada odrasla žena ima *ime* u deminutivu.


Možda. Ovdje se radi o *forumskom n**icku* koji si je sama odabrala.

Bio loš trenutak? Pa što sad? Zovimo ju Ejla. Evo, toliko MI, forumska populacija, možemo učiniti za nju, a da ne forsiramo ljude koji bi joj privatno možda željeli, ali službeno ne mogu izaći u susret.
Jedino da otvorimo novi topic s anketom, pa da glasujemo. Ako nas 100% bude za, vjerujem da bi Anchie76 mogla učiniti iznimku.

----------


## Sanjica

:Predaja:  

Pošteno priznajem da sam bitku izgubila... Iskreno, nisam ni očekivala da ću je dobiti, a nikako ne bih željela da se udovoljilo samo meni. Ili svakome isto pravo, ili nikome! To mi je jedino pošteno.

Jurim na posao pa ne stignem dalje pisati...

Imam još nekih ideja... Tamo, negdje, oko petka popodne...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

*Ejla* radije se primi pisanja   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> Ili svakome isto pravo, ili nikome! To mi je jedino pošteno.


Tako je.  To pravilo i postoji zbog toga da bi svi imali ISTA prava, i ne bi bilo "vaznijih" i "manje vaznih".  

Iskreno zahvaljujem na ovome gore izrecenom   :Love:

----------


## Adrijana66

ajoj...  :Crying or Very sad:   ne može se mijenjati korisničko...

meni je isto *preosobno*, a prvi puta me logirala prijateljica tak bezveze i ufurala mi ime   :Sad:  

a može se zatvoriti korisničko ime zauvijek i otvoriti novo? tak da ne bude na "crno"   :Laughing:  
mislim, tamo slijede kazne i svašta za imanje duplića...

pliz, pliz, pliz, pliz   :Taps:

----------


## Adrijana66

a htjela sam promijeniti dok sam imala mali broj postova, samo sam si mislila imam vremena... 8) 
sad nemam ništa... auuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## apricot

A daj adrijana, kaj preosobno?
pa nemaš valjda 66 kila?!   :Wink:  

Imaš već jako puno postova, navikli smo se na tebe sa baš tim nickom i baš mi je super   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> A daj adrijana, kaj preosobno?
> pa nemaš valjda 66 kila?!


Kada bi meni netko začarabirao 66 kg, ja bih s ponosom bila AdioMare66 8) 
Štooo? 
Mislite da nema šanse da smršavim, ili promijenim ime?  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Adio, Mare   :Laughing:

----------


## Adrijana66

ma promijenite mi u adrijana56kila   :Laughing:  
ili adrijananestignejesti   :Laughing:  
šalim se...

sad me hoćete zašarmirati da si ostavim... a ja tako povodljiva   :No-no:

----------

jel može meni promjena u
vrabec-te-dal

hvala

----------


## Demi

ja bi promjenila nick u Kosjenka, ovaj: zabrinuta mi je skroz bezveze, može?

----------


## Demi

ne može kosjenka. mjenjam iz zabrinuta u Erin, jel može?

----------


## mamuška

ne može, postoji i Erin! :/

----------


## Sanjica

Mogu ja opet...ponovo...zatražiti razvod? :?

----------


## Demi

Sanjice, a da ja uzmem nick ejla, pošto je vjerovatno slobodan jer ja se eto mučim naći slobodan nick a ovaj tvoj da ne ostane neiskorišten jer šteta ga je ne koristiti kad je baš simpa.

----------


## sabaleta

A da Sanjica isto stavi dvojku na kraj  :Laughing:

----------


## Demi

hahahah  eto sanjice ja ti dozvolim da uzmeš od mene dvojku a ti meni daš nick ejla

----------


## Demi

jel slobodan nick Demi?

----------


## apricot

pogledaj sama:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/memberlist.php

----------


## Demi

e super je ovaj pretražnik, hvala! koliko samo ima zanimljivih i svakakvih nickova...al Demi nema, znači mogu mjenjat u Demi?

----------


## ivarica

mozes   :Smile:

----------


## Demi

pa kad si prije uspjela promjenit?! svaka čast! Hvala!!

----------


## upornamama

Imam li ja ikakve sanse u pokusaju mijenjanja nicka?
Ne volim ga, kad sam pisala prvi put, nisam imala volje smisljati ime, osim toga vec postoji jedna uporna (ispricavam joj se).
Zadrzala bih avatar, u potpisu napisala tko sam bila...
Hajde, pliiiiz.

----------


## anchie76

> Imam li ja ikakve sanse u pokusaju mijenjanja nicka?
> Ne volim ga, kad sam pisala prvi put, nisam imala volje smisljati ime, osim toga vec postoji jedna uporna (ispricavam joj se).
> Zadrzala bih avatar, u potpisu napisala tko sam bila...
> Hajde, pliiiiz.


Sorry, ne moze.  Predugo si tu i previse postova imas.  Zao mi je.

----------


## upornamama

Dobro.  :Sad:  morala sam pitati.

----------


## Sanjica

Apsolutno sam ljuta na svaki ovakav odgovor!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Sve mogu razumjeti - i zabrana raspravljanja o adaptiranom i koješta drugog cenzuriranog i necenzuriranog...

Ali ova krutost i nepopustljivost apsolutno je neprihvatljiva u današnjem modernom i demokratskom svijetu. Muka mi je vidjeti uviđajnost i tolerantnost na mnogim drugim forumima, samo ovdje ni makac...

Već smo o ovome raspravljali naveliko, ali ja se nikako ne mogu pomiriti s ovakvim stavom.

OK, imam hendikepirano dijete za cijeli život - i s tim se mogu pomiriti i prihvatiti jer je to tako i točka.

Ali da imam glupi nick koji mrzim i s kojim se ne mogu saživjeti i da mi u 21. stoljeću ne daju (još uvijek nemam pojma TKO?) rastati se od njega...to mi ne ide pod kapu jer znam da tako ne treba biti...

Svatko bi trebao imati  barem jednu šansu za promjenom, uz dobro obrazloženje, možda sakupljanje određenog broja glasova drugih članova?!

Jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati da netko može imati toliku vlast?








 :?

----------


## makita

Ja sam shvatila da ne voliš nick, nego ovo u potpisu. Pa to je dovoljno  :Wink:

----------


## clio180

Ejla, ne ljuti se na tete administratorice. vjerovatno po stoje pravila, a mozda je to i ful komplicirano za napraviti (mozda moraju uci u svaki post, pa da ti promjene ime!?!). dovoljno je da si ti to ubacila u potpis!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Demi

ja se u to nebi trebala mješati jer sam nova na forumu ali ja bi na tvom mjestu, Ejla, kad već nejde drugačije, jednostavno ugasila taj nick Sanjica i otvorila novi- Ejla...
a upornoj mami bi svakako promjenila taj nick jer upoće nije uporna hehehe

----------


## Sanjica

Nisam sigurna da li to smijem, osobito sad kad sam već duže vrijeme u tom filmu pa znaju za tu moju želju.

I nije stvar tome da se to ne može nekako napraviti, stvar je u tome što je to pravilo meni glupo takvo kakvo je i što bih ga ja malo "popustila" i prilagodila.

Npr., svatko bi imao pravo JEDNOM promijeniti svoj nick, ali uz obavezno objašnjenje ZAŠTO to želi. Zatim bi se jedno vrijeme stavilo na "glasanje", odnosno članovi bi davali svoje glasove ZA promjenu, koliko tih glasova treba biti neka odrede moderatori koji imaju uviđaj koliki je broj aktivnih članova, pa neki postotak od toga...

U početku promjene, ispod novog nicka stajalo bi u zagradi napisano staro ime. A što se tiče mijenjanja imena u svim postovima, ako se to radi ručno pa je veliki broj postova problem - ne treba ništa mijenjati. Šta sam napisala sa starim imenom neka ostane, a dalje idem u život sa novim.

Eto, tak bi ja to uredila. I mislim da bi baš bilo zanimljivo. I mislim da se ne bi baš svatko odlučio na takvu proceduru bez veze.

A ako je netko imao osjećaj kak sam se ja pomirila sa sudbinom -   :Grin:  ....

Ja se samo pritajim, čekam da se neprijatelj opusti, napunim baterije i ponovo u napad!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Sanjica

I imaš pravo što se tiče upornemame - njoj svakako treba oduzeti taj nick! :D 

Uopće ga ne zaslužuje.  :Wink:

----------


## emily

> Ja se samo pritajim, čekam da se neprijatelj opusti, napunim baterije i ponovo u napad!!!


nemrem ne primjetiti: svaka ti cast na upornosti  :Smile:  
(ne zauzimam niciju stranu, samo komentiram)

----------


## Demi

Dakle ovako,pošto je osoblju, argument da ti ne promjene nick, to da već imaš previše postova za to,  ja ću reći protuargumet a to je, da si već dovoljno dugo tu tj. imaš dovoljno postova (čak 634)  pa si to i zaslužila!    8)

----------


## upornamama

> I imaš pravo što se tiče upornemame - njoj svakako treba oduzeti taj nick! :D 
> 
> Uopće ga ne zaslužuje.


Slazem se!!!
Oduzmimo joj taj nick, dajmo joj novi! ipak mi strategija funkcionira...

----------


## clio180

pisite, pisite, moderatorice su na produzenom vikendu, pa ne citaju ovo. vidjeti cete veceras kada se vrate!   :Laughing:  
upornamama bi trebala biti *Heidi*! kad god vidim njen avatar i procitam upornamama, ne stima mi!  :Kiss:

----------


## clio180

ej, ma kako vam je namjesteno vrijeme u profilu!??? :?   :Laughing:  
brzo u profil i preselite se u *Atenu*! vec sam htjela upornumamu pitati da li je ustala u 05:35 da surfa po forumu!   :Laughing:

----------


## upornamama

Ne, *clio*, ustala sam u 4.40 (ne svojom voljom). Nazalost, Heidi je vec zauzeta, gledala sam.

----------


## plavaa

Cure, ako je adminica rekla ne, onda je ne. Mozete biti uporne/naporne, ali to ne mijenja praksu foruma i odluku adminice.

----------


## upornamama

> Cure, ako je adminica rekla ne, onda je ne. Mozete biti uporne/naporne, ali to ne mijenja praksu foruma i odluku adminice.


Naravno, zato i nisam uporna.

----------


## Sanjica

Ma, čekajte ljudi!!! Države padaju, ozbiljni zakoni mijenjaju se svakodnevno, veliki vladari danas vladaju, a već sutra mogu biti u tko zna gdje, a mi bi ovdje trebali pokunjeno pognuti glave i naš glas baš nikome ništa ne znači.

Baš me zanima kakvi bi bili rezultati referenduma da se kojim slučajem može provesti kod svih članova? I kad bi većina bila ZA promjenu, da li bi i onda to sveto pravilo ostalo ili....



  :?

----------


## Demi

tako je Ejla, treba se boriti za ono što želimo! :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Sanjice, 

Zao mi je odluka se nece mijenjati.  Svi argumenti koje sam ti dala prije jos uvijek stoje.

No jedna stvar je sad proizasla iz ovoga.  Ovih dana kada stignem, na naslovnu stranu registracije cu napisati da se dobro razmisli pri odabiru korisnickog imena i navesti pravilo da se moze mijenjati nick samo ako nemas vise od 30 postova i nisi registriran duze od 2 mjeseca.  Da ne bi bilo nesporazuma poslije   :Smile:

----------


## rayna

> Sanjice, 
> 
> Zao mi je odluka se nece mijenjati.  Svi argumenti koje sam ti dala prije jos uvijek stoje.
> 
> No jedna stvar je sad proizasla iz ovoga.  Ovih dana kada stignem, na naslovnu stranu registracije cu napisati da se dobro razmisli pri odabiru korisnickog imena i navesti pravilo da se moze mijenjati nick samo ako nemas vise od 30 postova i nisi registriran duze od 2 mjeseca.  Da ne bi bilo nesporazuma poslije





> da se dobro razmisli pri odabiru korisničkog imena


ovo je ok,a ja usput vježbam citat,koji mi nikako ne uspijeva.

----------


## anchie76

Pa evo ide ti savrseno dobro  :Smile:

----------

problem mi je kad hoću citirat samo dio teksta,neznam jel ostatak trebam obrisat ili ne?

----------


## mamabanana

evo ja sam danas u raspolozenju za prigovaranje (ah, gdje je mm kad ga trebas   :Grin:  )
kad bi postojala takva anketa, ja bih isto glasala za mogucnost promjene nick-a. pa makar bilo ograniceno ja 1 put. 
nije toliko zbog mene (ja bih svoj mozda i promijenila, ali ne zbog sebe, neg zbog cura koje mi se obracaju, pa dok me utipkaju...  a i malo cudno zvuci kad nekoga tak dozivas nasred ulice   :Rolling Eyes:  - sto se mene tice, ja sa stvarno totalna banana u vezi majcinstva, zato i trebam rodu  :Grin:  ... po obicaju odoh OT, sorry...)

nda, zar nije bezveze da ljudi koji udovoljavaju definiciji starog forumasa pa po novom jedini imaju pristup burzi, e njima bas ne damo da promijene nick?  pa ako smo si svi frendovi, zasto se ogranicavamo? doduse, ja se tek nadam da cu jednog dana upasti u vase ekskluzivno drustvo, ali eto. moja mala potpora *Ejli ex. Sanjici*  :Kiss:

----------


## clio180

prosvijetlite me, sta znaci OT?   :Embarassed:

----------


## mamabanana

off topic   :Wink:

----------


## clio180

aaaaaaaaaaa, txs   :Kiss:

----------


## jadranka605

OT=off topic...nešto šta nije vezano uz temu   :Smile:  
ako nisam u pravu, slobodno me ispravite

----------


## mamabanana

zamisli *jadranka605* da i tvoj broj isto interpretiramo kao godine ili kile... ne znas sta je gore  :Laughing:

----------


## clio180

da, a zasto se ti zoves jadranka 605?  :? 
si rodjena 06.05.? ili?

----------


## ronin

Ja sam jučer ubacivala svoj roćkas među rođendane forumaša pa sam ustvari i vidjela da je to 6.svibnja

Pa zar zaista ima jedna osoba koja bi taj broj protumačila kao godine ili kile???? :?   :Laughing:

----------

> Ja sam jučer ubacivala svoj roćkas među rođendane forumaša pa sam ustvari i vidjela da je to 6.svibnja
> 
> Pa zar zaista ima jedna osoba koja bi taj broj protumačila kao godine ili kile???? :?





> Pa zar zausta ima jedna osoba koja bi taj broj protumačila kao godine ili kile????


da jedna...

----------


## jadranka605

> Pa zar zaista ima jedna osoba koja bi taj broj protumačila kao godine ili kile????





> da jedna...


NEMOJ ZEZAT??????
 :Laughing:  

A da mi promjenite nick   :Laughing:  

Imala sam  problema sa logiranjem jedno vrime (kao i većina, jel) pa sam se ponovo logirala...možda bi bilo bolje da se prebacim na novi nick?

----------


## AdioMare

> možda bi bilo bolje da se prebacim na novi nick?


Da, "jadranka506" zvuči bolje!  :Laughing:

----------


## clio180

"jadrankoa056" jos bolje!   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Ajde pls prestanite chatati   :Saint:

----------

dal bi i ja mogla promjenit svoje ime iz neutješne  u srećkicu jer toliko su mi cure pomogle i stvari se promjenila na bolje pa mi više ne stoji taj nick dobro.molim

----------


## momze

neutješna, a koliko postova imas tj. kada si se registrirala?
korisnicko ime se moze promijeniti ako imas manje od 20 postova i/ili ako nisi registrirana duze od 2 mjeseca.

----------

logirana sam nekih 10 dana niti toliko ali stvari su se vrtoglavo promjenile na super pa ne želim više taj nick, a i cure bi voljele da ga promjenim

----------


## momze

neutješna, mozes li se ulogirati pod svojim forumskim nickom ili mi poslati pp, kako bi zaista znala da ti trazis promjenu?   :Smile:

----------

hvala puno za promjenu

----------


## momze

nema na cemu.   :Smile:

----------


## sistinas

Evo javljam se i ja.. imam malo postova, nick mi se odnosi samo na moju jednu bebicu a doci se i druga  :Smile:  a na kraju,  postoji i forumasica s vrlo slicnim nickom pa jel mogu ja promijeniti svoj u sistinas?

----------


## Scelta

Jel mi molim vas mozete promijeniti nick u Scelta?! Ovaj sadasnji je prenemastovit a ima i nekoliko slicnih. Thnx

----------


## clio180

*SS*, simpa ti je avatar!  :D

----------


## anchie76

Done  :Smile:

----------


## clio180

anchie76, full si brza!

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76, full si brza!


Slucajnost   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Scelta

Hvala i stvarno svaka cast na brzini.

----------


## jerry

Da li biste mi mogli promijeniti user name u "garfield" ili "jerry" ili "tinky-winky"?
Ja sam isto od onih koji nisu razmisljali o tome da je user name vidljiv na forumu  .
Unaprijed hvala!!

----------


## ms. ivy

evo, jerry!   :Smile:

----------


## jerry

Hvala!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanjica

Mogu ja u Ejla, pliiiiz!  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Pogledaj svoj broj postova, a pogledaj od ovih cura kojima smo promijenile, i mislim da znas odgovor   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

kaplja kamen dube   :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

eh, jadna Ejla, kako te razumijem...

----------


## apricot

:Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> Mogu ja u Ejla, pliiiiz!



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ejla, zakon si.   :Laughing:  stala ejla u red, vidjela da je apricot u mood-u da mijenja nickove, pa se ponadala, jadna ne bila...

ejla, samo tako dalje...   :Love:  ne daj se obeshrabriti.   :Heart:  cim ja postanem administrator ovog foruma promjenim ti nick.  :Saint:   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

nema apricot veze s ovim, kriva adresa.

----------


## mama courage

> nema apricot veze s ovim, kriva adresa.


lapsus, anchie76

----------


## rayna

moze li mi netko linkati topic gdje se pisalo o tome kako ste birali nickove??

----------


## AdioMare

> cim ja postanem administrator ovog foruma


A ja vjerujem da ću se tada osjećati kao da sam nakon dugog orbitračenja sjela u kožni naslonjač!  :Wink:  
Ni iz džepa ni u džep, al', eto...

----------


## maria71

> cim ja postanem administrator ovog foruma



planiraš vojni udar ?  :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

> eh, jadna Ejla, kako te razumijem...


da ne bi slučajno mijenjala nick (i u slučaju da je moguće)!
ti stvarno jesi uporna! (a bogme i mama si)

----------


## apricot

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cim ja postanem administrator ovog foruma
> 
> 
> A ja vjerujem da ću se tada osjećati kao da sam nakon dugog orbitračenja sjela u kožni naslonjač!  
> Ni iz džepa ni u džep, al', eto...


Koliko znam, MC je napisala kako je adminica jednog foruma...
Tamo su, valjda, samo foteljaši  :/

----------


## maria71

ovdje je još super kako je na nekim drugim mjestima na netu, tako da osim ograničenja koja eiz ciljeva udruge,ovdje brate možeš dati prstićima vjetra.....


govorim iz iskustva   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


Ovdje ću mc dati riječ, ona to zna bolje.  :Wink:

----------


## upornamama

> upornamama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> eh, jadna Ejla, kako te razumijem...
> 
> 
> da ne bi slučajno mijenjala nick (i u slučaju da je moguće)!
> ti stvarno jesi uporna! (a bogme i mama si)


ok, to su činjenice, ali je i činjenica da je moj nick apsolutno nemaštovit! a ja ne volim nemaštovite ljude

----------

